# Tuna for breakfast?



## badkirk (Jun 28, 2018)

Anyone familiar with this image?



This forum sure does cause me a lot of extra work these days! :lol: (and I love it)

Quick question. My system is putting out about 3/8th of an inch with 20 minutes of watering. Obviously I need to increase the time, however I'm concerned about runoff with my soil here in TX. Should I run the system for the initial time currently set up and then run a subsequent cycle to get the remaining water down that I need? Currently we are on water restrictions where I can only water 2x a week. Also I have 13 zones so over 3 hours to run the current cycle so I think there's be enough absorption time in between.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

badkirk said:


> ...Quick question. My system is putting out about 3/8th of an inch with 20 minutes of watering. Obviously I need to increase the time, however I'm concerned about runoff with my soil here in TX. Should I run the system for the initial time currently set up and then run a subsequent cycle to get the remaining water down that I need?


So your precipitation rate for that zone is 1.125 in/hr. Did you check all 13 zones in multiple locations within each zone? They are not always the same.

The technique you are describing is often referred to as cycle and soak, and is perfectly acceptable (and often preferred) way to water. :thumbsup:


----------



## badkirk (Jun 28, 2018)

Another thought I have is to just run the system twice on my watering days. Forecast is 100 degree weather with no rain in sight. Thinking the Bermuda could use more than 1 inch a week this time of year. To do that though I'd have to run one cycle at either midnight the day I can water and then immediately after run another cycle around 3:30/4 to get the water down before we start heating up (worried about fungus this route). Or I could run at 3:30/4 that morning and then again say 9:30 pm that evening (the evening watering temps could still be close to 90 so evaporation is my concern). Any suggestions on which would be better given my water restrictions. I'm thinking the overnight watering would be best as the lows are still in the 70's here so should I worry too much about fungus? I currently do not treat my yard with any fungicide but could start doing that if it's reccomended


----------



## badkirk (Jun 28, 2018)

Ware said:


> badkirk said:
> 
> 
> > ...Quick question. My system is putting out about 3/8th of an inch with 20 minutes of watering. Obviously I need to increase the time, however I'm concerned about runoff with my soil here in TX. Should I run the system for the initial time currently set up and then run a subsequent cycle to get the remaining water down that I need?
> ...


I'm testing 3 spots each zone yes (a guy can only eat so many tuna sandwiches a week!)

Thank you for the response


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

badkirk said:


> (a guy can only eat so many tuna sandwiches a week!)


LOL, you're doing better than me - I couldn't choke down any. Thankful for Sprinkler Catch Cups. :thumbup:


----------



## badkirk (Jun 28, 2018)

Shocking how little water my rotary heads are putting down. Lots of calibration/tweaking going to be needed. I'm shocked my front grass looks as good as it does since it's only getting .25 a week currently. Wow. We did get several inches of rain 10 days ago so that definitely explains why I saw such a rebound.

TLF to the rescue!


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

So I am sitting at the computer, reading your thread, and eating a tuna sandwich for lunch :lol:

You know you are a lawn nut when the lawn influences your decision about what to eat for lunch!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You might be a bit lawn obsessed if...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In regards to soil absorbing the water, what type of soil you have? You can water during the day. The evaporation effect is minimal.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

What about running your system starting at 3 am then again at 6 am. You would be done by 9am. Do this twice a week on your days and that should give you 1.5 inches a week. That is about how much I have to put down in my yard when my temps are consistently into the 100's


----------

